# Looking to smoke my bacon tonight, worried about temps



## magnum3672 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi, my bacon is ready to be smoked tonight but the lowest it'll reach is 65 degrees. Think a big pan of ice will hold me over or should I just do a shorter hot smoke?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2015)

If you used cute you will be safe. I cold smoke all my bacon and most of the time my smoker is between 45-60. Ice will help you. I do 6-8 hours of smoke a day and a total of 18-20 hours of smoke over several days.


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 25, 2015)

Cute? I used curing salt if that's what you mean


----------



## dave17a (Jul 28, 2015)

Cubes. Can go to 120 i have read without rendring fat.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 28, 2015)

I start low ~120*F and ramp up to 180*-200*F until 150*F internal using KBB in a snake/fuse/"C" - or whatever you wanna call it - on a WSM.


----------

